# Trading platform providers



## Airmax (15 March 2015)

Cmc markets, saxobank, ig markets.... Do these trading platform providers act as market makers or dealers for the securities they offer? I've noticed they offer different quotes for the same security or currency pair. 

Aside from having no subscription fee, how do these compare to platforms such as commsec IRESS,  nabtrade IRESS and the other big 4 bank platforms?


----------



## christianrenel (16 March 2015)

Airmax said:


> Cmc markets, saxobank, ig markets.... Do these trading platform providers act as market makers or dealers for the securities they offer? I've noticed they offer different quotes for the same security or currency pair.
> 
> Aside from having no subscription fee, how do these compare to platforms such as commsec IRESS,  nabtrade IRESS and the other big 4 bank platforms?




This depends what you are trading, with CMC market and CFD's they maybe the market markers because they are making the underlining product such as the index futures. This is why different providers have different spreads for similiar products.

Shares are abit different, if you are paying brokeage from the transactions more than likely they would be going to the ASX for the transaction, this is what Commsee and Etrade do. Some of the bigger provider may be using 'Dark Pools' to keep the cost of brokeage down, alot of trades may be netted off before going to the market.

Kind Regards 


christianrenel


----------

